# throw weight for bigshot



## 1I'dJak (Jan 23, 2010)

Going to finally get a bigshot...what is the preferable size/style of throw bag/throw line to get with it?


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 23, 2010)

Well you certainly can shoot hgher with an 8 or 10 oz bag, but the trees that I most often use my bigshot for are Garry Oak with long internodes and mature Dougs that are either drawn up or have been limbed up.

With the bark on both those, I find the light bags too often don't want to come back down easily, you end up "strumming" the throw line the whole way down, so I go with 12 and 14 oz bags.

I've got 2.00 Zing-It because I got it free, can't see any reason not to go 1.75, I would if I were buying it.

But man, you can just shoot for he11 and gone with an 8 oz.

RedlineIt


----------



## oldirty (Jan 23, 2010)

10 oz if you shooting for the sky and 14oz for the rest.


----------



## Fireaxman (Jan 23, 2010)

RedlineIt said:


> ...With the bark on both those, I find the light bags too often don't want to come back down easily, you end up "strumming" the throw line the whole way down, so I go with 12 and 14 oz bags.
> 
> RedlineIt



Same for our Loblollie and Slash Pine. In fact, I use a 16 oz in really tight canopies. I was spending a lot of time trying to get the smaller bags back down to the ground. And, I can still get a 16 oz up to 75 feet pretty accurately.

How high do you need to go? And how tight are the canopies you usually have to deal with?

I am also getting away from the specialty throw lines and going to Dacron offshore fishing trolling line. Its cheaper, smaller diameter (so goes further), heavily waxed (slick), and I like the breaking strength. I occasionaly get the zing-it tangled in a top. The breaking strength is so high on the zing-it I have to break out a limb or hitch the line to my Jeep to get it down. The fishing line is strong enough to do the job, but I can break it out if it gets hung up without pulling the tree down. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._20099_151011003_151000000_151011000_151-11-3


----------



## Treecutr (Jan 26, 2010)

don't buy the bigshot from Sherril tree. they are about $30 more than Treestuff.com I paid $100 for mine with 8' pole at Wespur. It's $119 with 2 of the 4' poles,wish I had gotten the 2 4' sections instead, kind of bulky to transport.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jan 27, 2010)

THanks guys...don't plan on going too high yet....50-70' maybe on the maples...can't go too high on conifers...too many branches...be nice for setting up pull lines though...


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Fireaxman said:


> I am also getting away from the specialty throw lines and going to Dacron offshore fishing trolling line. Its cheaper, smaller diameter (so goes further), heavily waxed (slick), and I like the breaking strength. I occasionaly get the zing-it tangled in a top. The breaking strength is so high on the zing-it I have to break out a limb or hitch the line to my Jeep to get it down. The fishing line is strong enough to do the job, but I can break it out if it gets hung up without pulling the tree down. http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._20099_151011003_151000000_151011000_151-11-3



I have always used what we call heading twine here not sure what you guys would call it but you buy it from a marine supply store by the pound, you get 8000+ feet for around 15 bucks which is nice because when i get my throw lines tangled or stuck i just cut out throw whats left away and spool off a couple hundred more feet, time is money in this biz


----------



## oscar4883 (Oct 25, 2010)

12-14oz. with some 1.75 line. The yellow stuff. Not sure if its zing-it or fling-it. Pretty good combo for hand throws too.


----------



## lync (Oct 25, 2010)

Regarding the poles 2 4ft poles is not always enough. Get an additional 6 foot fiberglass pole so you can make a 10 ft assembly 4plus 6 . Makes getting those high crotches easy. 14 oz w/2.2mm zing it can punch a hole in the canopy and get you to the top
Corey


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 26, 2010)

Ditto all of above. Denser crown, rougher bark (Willow oak here) go heavier on the weight and line. Lighter for open crowns and smooth bark (maples) or higher shots (pine). Extra weights and line aren't that much. Happy crotch hunting.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 26, 2010)

Just curious, Why settle on one weight? I got all of them. I would just get various weights and then you will figure it out. They don't cost that much. And get an extra line for another shot.
Jeff


----------



## deevo (Oct 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> 10 oz if you shooting for the sky and 14oz for the rest.



Yep, that's what I shoot with! 10 oz shoots high and fairly accurate


----------



## deevo (Oct 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious, Why settle on one weight? I got all of them. I would just get various weights and then you will figure it out. They don't cost that much. And get an extra line for another shot.
> Jeff



Well said and good advice, you only ever want to get one stuck once! Better have a back up!lol!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 26, 2010)

deevo said:


> Well said and good advice, you only ever want to get one stuck once! Better have a back up!lol!



LOL! yeah, just trying to help. I think if you are accurate with 16 or more, go for it because you got your line. Try a Phoenix dactylifera. Want frustration? Depends on the tree, that is why you need options. 
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Oct 26, 2010)

I normally use a 12oz weight and Zing-It (1.75mm). I also have Dynaglide that I think I like a little better, but I am keeping that long for teh big throws and use shorter lengths of zing-it for the more frequent shorter throws.


----------



## BiodieselNC (Nov 2, 2010)

I really like the 12oz weight, rarely have problems with it not falling down


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 8oz and 14 oz the 8oz gets used the most. I bought the traget throw line, But it was cheaper than the other so they are probaly better. The 6' extra pole is the best ideal, I pull it almost to the ground with the 4' poles. Now I will have to see if the older saw poles I have will fit. On wieghts I'd say one small and one large. Does anyone have Target slick line? It works ok but I think there is better out there.

Never thought about adding another pole? I must be working to Hard...


----------



## himiler (Nov 23, 2010)

Fireaxman said:


> I am also getting away from the specialty throw lines and going to Dacron offshore fishing trolling line.



What lb test line are you using?

Steve W.


----------



## CWME (Nov 27, 2010)

What are you guys storing the throw line in so it doesn't get all tangled up?


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 27, 2010)

I use a small throw line storage bag( about 10" around) by weaver, I pull the line out and snap it before I put it away so it flows out when I shoot it. Just pull it out full lenght as tight as You can, And all the tangles disapear. I take my time and put it back in twisting it so it lays flat and follows the circle.

The cube thing is probly better though.


----------



## CWME (Nov 28, 2010)

rwbinbc said:


> I use a small throw line storage bag( about 10" around) by weaver, I pull the line out and snap it before I put it away so it flows out when I shoot it. Just pull it out full lenght as tight as You can, And all the tangles disapear. I take my time and put it back in twisting it so it lays flat and follows the circle.
> 
> The cube thing is probly better though.



Thanks I imagine more than a few guys have lost their setup after firing into a tree and had a tangle in the line:help: 
The mental picture is rather amusing


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 28, 2010)

Cord Reel. 4 or 5 bucks each and NEVER have tangles.
Cord Reel


----------



## CWME (Nov 28, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> Cord Reel. 4 or 5 bucks each and NEVER have tangles.
> Cord Reel



Good idea:yourock:

:arg: Sorry


----------



## rbtree (Nov 28, 2010)

1I'dJak said:


> THanks guys...don't plan on going too high yet....50-70' maybe on the maples...can't go too high on conifers...too many branches...be nice for setting up pull lines though...



While it isn't easy, one can set a line safely way up into a conifer canopy. You just need to be assured that the line is close to the trunk..say, within 6-8" if only over one branch. Preferably, it will be set over a couple, plus around more lower down. Of course, a safe distance out from the trunk will be dependant on the branch size.

Also, for our northwest trees, I prefer 1.75mm Zing IT, better yet, Fling It. Even with the smooth, small FI, I still find 12 oz or heavier pouches best.....I can hit 100 foot shots easily with a 12, so why go lighter? 

I use the folding pouches. 

A reel is great, have used them as well. One of the flanges must be removed however.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 28, 2010)

Now, let's talk palm tree's. 
Jeff


----------



## Damon (Nov 28, 2010)

CWME said:


> Thanks I imagine more than a few guys have lost their setup after firing into a tree and had a tangle in the line:help:
> The mental picture is rather amusing



I just use 5 gallon pails there easy to flake line into and you can stack a bunch of them on top of each other the walls are slick so when your line reaches down and grabs ahold of the bottom coil you at least know that nothing is gonna get hung up in the bucket


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 29, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious, Why settle on one weight? I got all of them. I would just get various weights and then you will figure it out. They don't cost that much. And get an extra line for another shot.
> Jeff



and what the hell do you shoot at from the front seat of the escalade? :hmm3grin2orange:

I shoot golf balls at the golfers, then drop the pole and watch em freak out.


----------



## himiler (Nov 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I shoot golf balls at the golfers, then drop the pole and watch em freak out.



That's a great laugh! I get a picture of this sick look on a couple of golfers faces as they see the ball looming at them larger and larger. 
You oughta paint those "special" balls with a flaming skull or something, or maybe douse em with lighter fluid and ignite em just before launch.
Thanks I needed that. 
Steve W.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 29, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and what the hell do you shoot at from the front seat of the escalade? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I shoot golf balls at the golfers, then drop the pole and watch em freak out.



You know what! I knew it was you, you, and that is why I carry it in the front seat! I am sorry you were not invited in on the bid. Careful, my balls are painted black!! 
Jeff 
BTW, it is a Silverado, member homie?


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 30, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> You know what! I knew it was you, you, and that is why I carry it in the front seat! I am sorry you were not invited in on the bid. Careful, my balls are painted black!!
> Jeff
> BTW, it is a Silverado, member homie?



You got black balls? spit em out, the're not yours........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

